# Fragen zu Outlook und Co.



## Fabian85 (17. November 2001)

Naja, das neue Outlook (XP) ist zwar nicht schlecht aber folgende Sachen sind zum Kotzen:

a) im Vergleich zu Outlook Express kann ich nicht angeben welche Seiten er Drucken soll, zum anderen ist das Druckmenü ziemlich komisch von den Optionen her

b) html emails werden im posteingang nicht zu rich text mails formatiert (wichtig)

c) wie kann man ein email als briefpapier speichern? --> nur speichern = entwurf = nach senden = weg (=mist)


Andere Fragen:

a) eMails abrufen von T-Online (pop / smpt??) 
b) kann man das Interface bzw. einen anderen Style installieren?


Okay, thx schonmal im Vorraus!!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (18. November 2001)

hi,

Einwahlnummer 0191011 vom Ausland aus im Moment auch über Frankfurt: (0049)69191011 möglich. 
Servertyp nur TCP/IP, Softwarekomprimierung   
IP-Adresse wird dynamisch übertragen nur auf diese Art möglich 
Username AAAATTTT#MMMM AAAA - 12stellige Anschlusskennung
TTTT - T-Online-Nr.
MMMM - Mitbenutzernummer (1 für den Hauptbenutzer, auch beim Pro-Tarif und der Flat-Rate) 
Passwort xxxx Das T-Online-Kennwort 
DNS 194.25.2.129 Wird auch dynamisch übertragen. 
SMTP mailto.t-online.de Wenn dieser Server verwendet wird, dann wird die E-Mail-Adresse in der 'From:' Zeile immer durch die T-Online-Adresse überschrieben. Wenn dies nicht gewünscht wird, dann... 
  smtprelay.t-online.de ... muss diese Adresse verwenden (funktioniert nur, wenn Sie sich vorher unter http://service.t-online.de/id/setufmrl.cgp dafür freischalten lassen). 
POP pop.t-online.de Anmeldung mit E-Mail-Adresse ohne '@t-online.de' und einem simplen Punkt als Passwort. Maximal 5 MByte groß. Nur über einen T-Online-Zugang erreichbar. 
News news.t-online.de Nur über einen T-Online-Zugang erreichbar. Kein Username/Passwort notwendig. 
Homepage home-up.t-online.de Um eine eigene Homepage bei T-Online zu veröffentlichen, einfach via FTP mit diesem Server verbinden. Sie sind dann direkt in Ihrem Homepage-Verzeichnis. Kein Username/Passwort notwendig. 
Proxies www-proxy.btx.dtag.de:80
ftp-proxy.btx.dtag.de:80
wais-proxy.btx.dtag.de:80
gopher-proxy.btx.dtag.de:80
(Socks kein Name):1080 Keine Zwangsproxies, Verwendung aber empfohlen.
Bitte keine Proxies verwenden für Domänen beginnend mit: t-online.de

  (sec-proxy.btx.dtag.de:80) eher nicht verwenden - bereitet zum Teil Probleme


----------



## Fabian85 (18. November 2001)

okay thx,) 

nur halt outlook will nicht so wie ich ;(

mit tonline funzt *g*


----------



## Shiivva (19. November 2001)

Zu:

a) im Vergleich zu Outlook Express kann ich nicht angeben welche Seiten er Drucken soll, zum anderen ist das Druckmenü ziemlich komisch von den Optionen her 

--> hm, ich schätze mal Du hast standardmässig das "Memoformat" ausgewählt...dabei geht das nicht. Bei Tabellenformat ginge das (geh über Datei --> Drucken), ansonsten könntest Du auch neue Formate definieren...
Tabellenformat auswählen --> Formate definieren --> Kopie von Tabellenformat --> Formate wählen --> Namen geben 

b) html emails werden im posteingang nicht zu rich text mails formatiert (wichtig) 

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das überhaupt geht...d.h. Du willst empfangene HTML-Emails automatisch in Textformat umwandeln lassen?

c) wie kann man ein email als briefpapier speichern? --> nur speichern = entwurf = nach senden = weg (=mist) 

Briefpapiere benutze ich eigentlich nie, aber dazu müsste ja auf jeden Fall was in der Hilfe-Datei stehen...


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (19. November 2001)

hi,
meinst du mit 

c) wie kann man ein email als briefpapier speichern? --> nur speichern = entwurf = nach senden = weg (=mist) 

(Outlook Express)

als Vorlage oder als Briefpapier (Hintergrund)

also als Vorlage mache ich das immer so, ich speichere einfach die Email in einen anderen Ordner, oder auf dem Desktop, wo ich sie dann fix abrufen kann.

als Briefpapier: neue email -> dor den pfeil da drücken, dann kommst du auf Briefpapier auswählen.

Naja bin Outlook Express user


----------



## Fabian85 (20. November 2001)

Hm, mit dem Drucken klappt immer noch nicht, bei Tabellenformat kann ich auch nur angeben, ob er gerade oder ungerade Seiten drucken soll, sowie die Anzahl der Exemplare. Wenn ich im Tabellenformat drucke, dann bekomme ich eine Übersicht der Mails aus dem Posteingang. Beim Memo druckt er die Mails (nur kann man keine Seiten etc. einstellen).

Was auch komisch ist, mit den Benutzerdefinierten Einstellungen klappt es auch nicht so ganz (ist das selbe in Grün).

Trotzdem erstmal thx und vielleicht kann mir doch noch wer helfen!

Fabian :]


----------

